

15 Startups With $100 Million+ Valuations That Hardly Existed Last Year - manyad
http://www.businessinsider.com/15-valuable-startups-no-one-knew-about-last-year-2011-9

======
missy
A nice follow up thread or article would be how many of these websites or
services would retain this value, based on what some call currently a book
market.

------
rorrr
Most of these "startups" existed for years.

~~~
rjd
Indeed was just coming to post that.

From the article:

15 - Betterworks 2011

14 - Instagram 2010

13 - Warby Parker 2010

12 - Beachmint 2010

11 - Flipboard 2010

10 - Shoedazzle 2009

9 - Vostu 2007

8 - One Kings Lane 2009

7 - ZocDoc 2007

6 - Storm8 2009

5 - Spotify 2006

4 - Rovio 2003

3 - AirBnB 2008

2 - Square 2009

1 - Drop box 2007

